# New FTO sizes



## dampeoples (Mar 1, 2008)

My largest complaint with the Falcon FTO series has always been the size...They did not conform to the 'standard' Plano 3600 and 3700 sizes, and therefore would not work well with my built in storage, which I purposely ordered the 3600 size because I am in a smaller boat, with limited space.

I noticed they have a new FTO400 series, as opposed to the FTO700 series previously offered. These boxes will work for my storage system! I am off to find an online retailer that offers these now, so I can try them out. 

I currently use the terminal tackle box, which I love, as well as the jig box, which works for me nicely, despite it's limitation with larger and or football jigs. I have both the buzzbait and spinnerbait wallets, which leave a lot to be desired, in my opinion, as the fastening system is very unique, but not implemented very well.

I am going to get two each of the small and medium crankbait boxes, I'll let you guys know ho they fit in 3600 series slots.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 2, 2008)

What is the difference between the Falcon and the other brands? I have always been happy with the Plano boxes, but of course I am also happy with a ziplock bag :lol:


----------



## slim357 (Mar 2, 2008)

i was thinkin the same thing whats so cool about the FTO boxes, when i can get 2 FTOs for the price of one plano i might switch over.


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2008)

Its really personal preferance. I like the way they hold my crank baits at an angle and keep the hooks out of the way.


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 2, 2008)

The way they hold them with the hooks out of the way. You can do the same thing with a Plano, but not a sammich bag.


----------



## redbug (Mar 2, 2008)

I have switched to the falcon boxes for most of my tackle. even though they don't fit my tackle organizer. I fave found the i can fit 2 extra boxes in the storage 
the new size will be nice for my bigger cranks

Wayne


----------

